# how would 19 rims look?



## hwang8 (Apr 6, 2005)

Hey, I am thinking of getting *19" PIAA super rozza rims,* 8.5 on the front, and 9.5 on the rear. It has 60mm lip on front and 90mm on the rear.

THis is the problem. I realize that I am looking at a rim too big, because I see everyone that owns the S14s have 18" or lower rims on them. The only reason I am thinking of buying 19's is because, due to very big lip, it makes the rims look like 18's, and since I have body kit on it, I need big rims. 

Would it look funny in the car if I put 19 inch rims on it? 

I would appreciate any comments. Thanks~!


----------



## BoostedSE (Jun 26, 2005)

it would look pretty funny when you kitted car with HUGE dubs gets smoked by a DX civic because of all the weight, but if you into show.................


----------



## chrislis (Jun 27, 2005)

dont go bigger than 18, hell i got 16s on my car i can car less.


----------



## Joel (Jun 11, 2003)

crap. 19's are hot - there is more to driving than just beating civics. Like looking awesome for example.
And big rims are made for big brakes so make sure you sit at least a set of GTR brembos in behind them.


----------



## stevensol (Aug 7, 2005)

19s on a small passengar car like that would look stupid as hell. Now on bigger cars such as the 350Z, trucks, Mercedes, 300Cs and such they look great.


----------



## sunnydet90 (Sep 10, 2004)

stevensol said:


> 19s on a small passengar car like that would look stupid as hell. Now on bigger cars such as the 350Z, trucks, Mercedes, 300Cs and such they look great.


 you ppl obviously have never seen the hotness of an S14 with 19s on it before. lemme put it this way "ITS SEX IN A BOTTLE"


----------



## [High-Octane] (Jun 2, 2005)

pffffft.........
gimme any Rays and im happy


----------



## BoostedSE (Jun 26, 2005)

Joel said:


> crap. 19's are hot - there is more to driving than just beating civics. Like looking awesome for example.


Looking and driving are 2 different things, its what seperates people like me from people like, well, you


----------



## hwang8 (Apr 6, 2005)

BoostedSE said:


> Looking and driving are 2 different things, its what seperates people like me from people like, well, you


Geez, I must be in the middle then. I am so into performance, but I can't live without looks. I think both should be balanced.

I know I will lose a lot of performance, but the power my car is producing to the wheels shouldn't be a problem in beating civics. i think........hehe~

And the only reason I am looking at these 19's are because the rims that I want don't have any rim width size that i like in 18's(They are all in 7.5, or 8.5, no 9.5s).

Well, I will see what happens.


----------



## hwang8 (Apr 6, 2005)

stevensol said:


> 19s on a small passengar car like that would look stupid as hell. Now on bigger cars such as the 350Z, trucks, Mercedes, 300Cs and such they look great.


I never knew 350Z were bigger than 240s. They may be wide, but personally, I think they are about the same size.


----------



## UchinaHinga (Aug 1, 2005)

Look for Enkei, Racing Hart or Weds Sport. They are all manufactured to be light and large. There are a bunch of the D-1 guys here that like big wheels but they are pushing around 400-435ps average. Make sure you have the power to push them. Otherwhise you will fall into the catagory of "Flashy,Shiny,Slow" Car.I would not go past 17"x 9.5" but if you want them I am sure those company's I listed will carry what you want.


----------



## BoostedSE (Jun 26, 2005)

hwang8 said:


> And the only reason I am looking at these 19's are because the rims that I want don't have any rim width size that i like in 18's(They are all in 7.5, or 8.5, no 9.5s).
> 
> Well, I will see what happens.


Thats because you are looking at FWD offset rims, your going to need a lower offset +10 - +30 depending on width.

Try 5zigen FN01rs (the cast ones) TONS of RWD offsets&sizes + cheap
+ Kosei k1s, mustang wheels, Volks, Advans, Impuls, or any low offset used wheel is a much better choice then a 19


----------



## stevensol (Aug 7, 2005)

hwang8 said:


> I never knew 350Z were bigger than 240s. They may be wide, but personally, I think they are about the same size.


now that i think about it that's true. But still the 350 is a wide and heavy car.


----------



## [High-Octane] (Jun 2, 2005)

UchinaHinga said:


> Look for Enkei, Racing Hart or Weds Sport. They are all manufactured to be light and large. There are a bunch of the D-1 guys here that like big wheels but they are pushing around 400-435ps average. Make sure you have the power to push them. Otherwhise you will fall into the catagory of "Flashy,Shiny,Slow" Car.I would not go past 17"x 9.5" but if you want them I am sure those company's I listed will carry what you want.


how can u 4get about Rays/Volk!!!!


----------



## UchinaHinga (Aug 1, 2005)

[High-Octane] said:


> how can u 4get about Rays/Volk!!!!



Lol, Sorry,Those are great wheels also. The ones I listed are the ones I use so I had experience with them.


----------



## [High-Octane] (Jun 2, 2005)

UchinaHinga said:


> Lol, Sorry,Those are great wheels also. The ones I listed are the ones I use so I had experience with them.


ok just making sure  :thumbup:


----------



## hwang8 (Apr 6, 2005)

[High-Octane] said:


> ok just making sure  :thumbup:


All these wheels you have suggested seems great~ I will look more into it. I thought about it, and I decided not to go with those 19's I wanted, but rather go with the stock 350z rims if I can find some. I think those will look great as well as not affecting performance in my car.


----------



## Joel (Jun 11, 2003)

BoostedSE said:


> Looking and driving are 2 different things, its what seperates people like me from people like, well, you


Are you saying that your car is ugly?


----------



## bridrive55 (Aug 26, 2004)

hwang8 said:


> And the only reason I am looking at these 19's are because the rims that I want don't have any rim width size that i like in 18's(They are all in 7.5, or 8.5, no 9.5s).
> 
> Well, I will see what happens.


Staggered setups of 18x8.5 front and 18x9.5 rear are very common. Many BMW's use those setups, as well as Z32 and Z33 enthusiasts.


----------



## ABuSD (Jun 28, 2005)

LOL I wouldnt settle for anything less than 19"s
Mine hopefully arriving in October :jump: :jump: :jump:


----------



## Joel (Jun 11, 2003)

respect abusd


----------



## ABuSD (Jun 28, 2005)

Cheers hopefully fit them to my 33 for now(for MAS in NOV)


----------



## BoostedSE (Jun 26, 2005)

Joel said:


> Are you saying that your car is ugly?


Nope i have the stock front lip and 17x8s that arent to bad looking, but what i am saying is i'm not going to sacrafice any part of my car, or large chunk of my budget to look better. I'd rahter go faster or handle better. 
I used to own a show car and after i got sick of nailing high school chicks it got old real fast. now i drive a car that looks OK but flys


----------



## Joel (Jun 11, 2003)

If there wernt people spending their money on 19's, there would be more people spending money to make their car faster than yours


----------



## ABuSD (Jun 28, 2005)

exactly, dont put all your eggs in one basket, spend a fairly equal amount on each 



> I used to own a show car and after i got sick of nailing high school chicks it got old real fast.


[email protected] i wish aussie girls where like that, hey Joel :cheers:


----------



## BoostedSE (Jun 26, 2005)

Joel said:


> If there wernt people spending their money on 19's, there would be more people spending money to make their car faster than yours


right but you see thats the beauty of it, there's not, people do buy huge bodykits and heavy wheels, so i'm faster.

Listen to each his own i just don't see the need for it, 18s is as big as i would ever go, i probably wouldnt even go that big. I don't like big flashy kits or bright colors i just like going fast.


----------



## ABuSD (Jun 28, 2005)

I dont have a scanner but i took some digi fotos of a couple of car mags, one of which is a 240sx, same as yours S14 series one zenki are they? It had 20s on it. I was gonna post it up now but cant find the usb, u keen on seeing how it looks? I dont likethe rims themselves but at least u can see how 20"s would look on it 
Could also scan(read: take fotos) a few with 19"s if ya like?


----------



## ABuSD (Jun 28, 2005)

here u go, plus this SR20 has 427rwkw, isnt that over 600rwhp, any doubts of the SR's strength now?


----------



## [High-Octane] (Jun 2, 2005)

ABuSD said:


> here u go, plus this SR20 has 427rwkw, isnt that over 600rwhp, any doubts of the SR's strength now?


jesus!!!!
did he rice it out like that to trick ppl???
fuck its soooo ugly!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!
but itl burn me!!!!
omg thats like my worst nightmare right there.....


----------



## hwang8 (Apr 6, 2005)

Damn......Those are ugly rims....especially for a 240.....but it will school my car too.

Well, I already got my rims, and I decided that 18s were the biggest I will go. I got the 350Z wheels, which looks stock, yet aggresive a little, which makes the car look clean.

But I am thinking of getting Gram Lights 57C for this car, since I think those rims are HOT..


----------

